# Italian steel Bianchi, please help ID



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello,

My neighbor gave (yeah, GAVE!!) me this Bianchi yesterday and I've been trying to learn more about it. I spent yesterday cleaning it and giving it a tune up (it belonged to her husband and had been sitting in the garage for awhile) and took it out for a fifty mile test ride today. Rides like a dream, a drastic improvement over my old aluminum beater. It's full Campy Veloce (8 speed), Campy hubs and rims (Omega 19), Columbus Superbutted Cromor TSX Ultralight Frame (according to the sticker), Campione Del Mondo (sticker), Made in Italy (sticker). The BB is stamped with "59" (frame size) and "C1984."
If you know the model/year/anything else interesting, please fill me in.

My neighbor just asked that I take care of it and ride it regulary, that's what her husband would've wanted. It's good to know that generosity is still alive and well in this day and age!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

kcowling said:


> Hello,
> 
> My neighbor gave (yeah, GAVE!!) me this Bianchi yesterday and I've been trying to learn more about it. I spent yesterday cleaning it and giving it a tune up (it belonged to her husband and had been sitting in the garage for awhile) and took it out for a fifty mile test ride today. Rides like a dream, a drastic improvement over my old aluminum beater. It's full Campy Veloce (8 speed), Campy hubs and rims (Omega 19), Columbus Superbutted Cromor TSX Ultralight Frame (according to the sticker), Campione Del Mondo (sticker), Made in Italy (sticker). The BB is stamped with "59" (frame size) and "C1984."
> If you know the model/year/anything else interesting, please fill me in.
> ...


Volpe maybe? It's a nice steel lugged bike--hang onto it.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tsx-ul*

It's a TSX-UL model from the mid 90's. 

See this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=802941#poststop


----------



## kcowling (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------

